# Do dogs get protective over pregnant owners?



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I was on another forum and someone had posted asking for advice about their dog being over protective because the owner is pregnant. The poster stated the dogs behaviour had changed towards other dogs i.e. snapping and snarling at one dog and other dogs snapping and snarling at their dog. 

I do not believe the behaviour of this particular dog is being protective towards the owner. 

This thread got me curious to what other people think, so peeps - what are your thoughts? Do you think dogs do get protective over pregnant owners?

Im undecided on this one!


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

No, quite frankly. I don't think dogs have the cognitive abilities to understand that their owners are in pregnancy, or to understand that their owners may be vulnerable. The reasons behind why dogs perform behaviours are hugely over-interpreted, with no actual proof being given. Unsocial behaviour towards other dogs could be down to a number of other factors, known to be reasons why dogs perform those behaviours. So I would stick to those other reasons (medical reasons, lack of socialisation and is now maturing, bad experience, heightened levels of stress due to other environmental factors) when looking for an answer, as they often help in keeping level heads and finding the best solution.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A couple of years ago my daughter and her family came to live back with me for a while. My dog is very much a one person dog but suddenly he wouldn't move from her side. We were in the kitchen one night and I told her she was pregnant but she wouldn't believe it. A couple of weeks later she went to the doctors and she was.
If a dog can sniff out a cancerous mole or smell when someone is going to have a seizure before it happens they can smell when someone is pregnant


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Rottiefan said:


> No, quite frankly. I don't think dogs have the cognitive abilities to understand that their owners are in pregnancy, or to understand that their owners may be vulnerable. The reasons behind why dogs perform behaviours are hugely over-interpreted, with no actual proof being given. Unsocial behaviour towards other dogs could be down to a number of other factors, known to be reasons why dogs perform those behaviours. So I would stick to those other reasons (medical reasons, lack of socialisation and is now maturing, bad experience, heightened levels of stress due to other environmental factors) when looking for an answer, as they often help in keeping level heads and finding the best solution.


The poster stated in the week they do not come across many dogs and thought the dog was being too boisterous with other dogs. I suggested lack of socialisation/manners as a possible cause but that didnt go down too well and poster is convinced it is because she is pregnant.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

hawksport said:


> A couple of years ago my daughter and her family came to live back with me for a while. My dog is very much a one person dog but suddenly he wouldn't move from her side. We were in the kitchen one night and I told her she was pregnant but she wouldn't believe it. A couple of weeks later she went to the doctors and she was.
> If a dog can sniff out a cancerous mole or smell when someone is going to have a seizure before it happens they can smell when someone is pregnant


I don't dispute a dog can sense a pregnancy, cancer etc, however, does it change a dogs behaviour because the owner is pregnant?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> I don't dispute a dog can sense a pregnancy, cancer etc, however, does it change a dogs behaviour because the owner is pregnant?


I believe it could. Differet dogs protect or guard different things, toys, food, houses, cars, owners, children ect. and they protect them from different things, other dogs, men, women, children


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> A couple of years ago my daughter and her family came to live back with me for a while. My dog is very much a one person dog but suddenly he wouldn't move from her side. We were in the kitchen one night and I told her she was pregnant but she wouldn't believe it. A couple of weeks later she went to the doctors and she was.
> If a dog can sniff out a cancerous mole or smell when someone is going to have a seizure before it happens they can smell when someone is pregnant


Dogs can 'sniff out cancer' but they have to be trained to do so- or more specifically, want to do so. They may be able to realise differences in hormonal balance, but the extent to how their behaviours change and what use it is to them for doing so have to be asked too, i.e. why is it useful for a dog to protect a completely unknown person who is pregnant? I don't think it adds up, personally.

That's why I usually think we find more appropriate reasons by looking at the proven motivators for the behaviour. However, it's interesting all the same...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> Dogs can 'sniff out cancer' but they have to be trained to do so- or more specifically, want to do so. They may be able to realise differences in hormonal balance, but the extent to how their behaviours change and what use it is to them for doing so have to be asked too, i.e. why is it useful for a dog to protect a completely unknown person who is pregnant? I don't think it adds up, personally.
> 
> That's why I usually think we find more appropriate reasons by looking at the proven motivators for the behaviour. However, it's interesting all the same...


 But this wasn't an unknown stranger, it was the owner


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

My Mother had a Chi a few years ago, it disliked my sister until she was pregnant , then wouldn't leave her side. She went back to hating her when the pregnancy finished. I'm not sure if she was protective of her but she certainly knew something was different.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> But this wasn't an unknown stranger, it was the owner


Sorry, interpreted your post wrong!

That is interesting. I am still skeptical as to how much the dog 'knew' though- something was different, she was pregnant, she was vulnerable and needed protection? I have heard of other anecdotes, but always tread on the side of caution when dealing with these topics. It may definitely be worth scientific investigation!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> The poster stated [that during] the week, they don't [meet] many dogs & [the owner] thought the dog was being
> too boisterous with other dogs.
> 
> I suggested lack of socialisation/manners as a possible cause but that didnt go down too well & the poster
> is convinced it's b/c she's pregnant.


i'd say that a rude dog who is undersocialized & boisterous is a far more-likely cause of the conflicts, 
since there's no mention of the other dogs THREATENING the preg-handler in any way. 
just what is the "protective" dog protecting her FROM - if anything?...

IF THERE'S A ThREAT to the owner / handler & the dog defends the person, preg or not, that's 'protective'.

IF THE DOG IS JUST AN ALL-AROUND &%$#@! to other dogs / humans, that's not 'protection'. 
It could be over-reactivity, hyperarousal, fearful & distance-increasing, over-excitement & frustration, etc. 
but it's not *protection* if there is nothing that's construed as a threat.


----------

